# Ireland practical motorhoming tips please!



## Moped (May 11, 2018)

We are first time visitors to Ireland next week and would appreciate any tips relating to the practical side of things. Not looking for route or must visit guidance but anything that we should be prepared for that may be unique to Ireland in terms of water and disposal, rubbish, lpg, diesel, mobile phone and Wi-fi use, shopping, parking, Digital TV tuning, use of public transport, cycling, local customs, etc. Or is it all just the same as France and Spain?

We are very much looking forward to our extended stay on the green isle. We are aware of one custom which is that when you visit a pub you have to offer to buy a round for everybody present. 

Cheers
Moped


----------



## trevskoda (May 11, 2018)

There are no free dustbin or refuge collection in southern ireland but have disposal sites which charge,washing machines at fuel stations.
some rd sines are in irish,ie stad for stop etc but easy to work out,most places are duel english and irish,many roads have no directions at all and if around dublin they drive like nutters.
No strange customs except always folk at night are in pubs but not drunk like up north.
If your coming north all same as uk and all irish folk are full of the blarney and will talk the leg of you,dont be scared to ask directions as all will be glade to help,border zones north and south are the worst places with a small amount of anti british nonsence,you will love it here.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> There are no free dustbin or refuge collection in southern ireland but have disposal sites which charge,washing machines at fuel stations.
> some rd sines are in irish,ie stad for stop etc but easy to work out,most places are duel english and irish,many roads have no directions at all and if around dublin they drive like nutters.
> No strange customs except always folk at night are in pubs but not drunk like up north.
> If your coming north all same as uk and all irish folk are full of the blarney and will talk the leg of you,dont be scared to ask directions as all will be glade to help,border zones north and south are the worst places with a small amount of anti british nonsence,you will love it here.



You've talked me into it! :lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> You've talked me into it! :lol-053:



Come along welcome here,big problem is the weather,only dif between summer & winter is the rain gets warmer in summer.


----------



## TeamRienza (May 11, 2018)

Diesel is cheaper in R.O.I. Than Uk. Refillable LPG fitting is the same in N. Ireland, not sure about the south. Gaslow say the euro adaptor. Calor Gas is widely available for exchange bottles, but I think the fitting is different. The ROI use a different system of Tv to the uk. You will get freeview if in the north, saorview is the name in the south. If your tv is fairly new you might get both. Water is not a problem, but cassette emptying is more problematic, visit sites or quietly empty in public toilets. There are a gradually increasing number of Aires and waterway marinas, but empty at every opportunity. Phone and WiFi should be same roaming price as France etc. If you use 3 mifi, ensure data sim is activated in Uk before arrival. Do not use phone etc on ferry as charges are horrendous.


----------



## malagaoth (May 11, 2018)

TV in Ireland (Eire) is on a  different system to that used in UK ( and Northern Ireland) some Tvs wont pick it up  I THINK that HD TVs will pick it up (its broadcast via DVB-T/MPEG-4 HD standard) but some one would need to confirm that - all I know is that my TV doesnt get it


----------



## Moped (May 11, 2018)

All great info so thank you all. 

I’m guessing in rural Ireland the local village garage is also the supermarket, laundrette, bank and more so we will look out for washing machines in these when we are desperate. It is more the drying than washing that is the concern due to the warmer rain described above! 

Like the idea of all Ireland going to pub at night. Should make for good atmosphere but expensive round of drinks. Is Guinness cheaper or more expensive than the UK? Hopefully we can occasionally park up overnight in pub car parks if we feel like a pub visit at a “must stop here” location. We would ask of course. 

Cheers
Moped


----------



## malagaoth (May 11, 2018)

> Is Guinness cheaper or more expensive than the UK?



Guinness like everything else in ROI is more expensive  - budget at least €5 per pint
magazines, confectionary and cigarettes are markedly more expensive - but really just count on everything being dearer - diesel is cheaper but not by much.

campsites  - should you use one - can be extortionate and price is no indication of quality on top of the basic pitch price and price per person expect to be charged more for EHU  (€5) showers (€1)  I have even seen charges for hot water for doing dishes.


----------



## TeamRienza (May 11, 2018)

Parking is like the Uk. Some car parks are free, some pay and display. Some have height barriers. Shopping is again similar. Many high street names you will recognise. Food shopping will be a bit more expensive than Uk. (Think France) look for Dunnes (who do clothing as well) food stores, Supervalu is a common network and you will of course find Tesco in some locations.

Laundry and rubbish,

LOCATIONS - Revolution Laundry

Waste Disposal Locations - find your nearest BIGbin

Not used either of these services, we tend to visit a commercial site at least once a week specifically for laundry and stretch out showers. Rubbish disposal as well.

As said before empty as often as possible, both cassette and rubbish.

Enjoy your trip and if you have a specific question ask on motorhomecraic.com the all island Irish forum. Free to join and very friendly.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (May 11, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> Guinness like everything else in ROI is more expensive  - budget at least €5 per pint
> magazines, confectionary and cigarettes are markedly more expensive - but really just count on everything being dearer - diesel is cheaper but not by much.
> 
> campsites  - should you use one - can be extortionate and price is no indication of quality on top of the basic pitch price and price per person expect to be charged more for EHU  (€5) showers (€1)  I have even seen charges for hot water for doing dishes.



I and there is almost no fast food outlets down below me like k/chicken big mac etc,but proper little eateries serving real proper food at a v/good price.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 11, 2018)

Look to motorhomecraic, like wild camping site but in Ireland. have a parking map that you download.


----------

